# 2014 vs 2013 Cannondale Supersix Evo Black Inc



## CAAD9ORBUST (Oct 17, 2013)

I am in a bit of a situation and I need your suggestions,

Here is the 2013 link
SUPERSIX EVO BLACK INC. - SUPERSIX EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

Here is the 2014 link
SuperSix EVO Black Inc. - ROAD - BIKES - 2014


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it's a pretty good price for the 2013. 50% off is quite a good deal, especially for a bike that's pretty much unchanged for 2014. The only change is the blue became gold and the wheels are now the SES with Chris King hubs (the SES/King wheels are a bit heavier but a bit more aero and can probably be sold for a little more if you're like me and don't want tubulars).

I have the 2013, very happy with the bike, ridiculously light but with the same great handling, efficiency, comfort and other things that make Evos so great. Personalyy, I prefer the blue to the gold but, that's me. I wasn't sure of the Shimano group at first (I've always prefered Campy and SRAM levers as far as ergonomics go) but I've been quite happy with it so far, the Dura-Ace 9000 levers are not as big and bulbous as past Shimano levers.


----------



## CAAD9ORBUST (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Dan,

Thanks. Yeah I have Zipp 404s. So what can i do with the Enve 25s that I cannot do with 404s. Also the 2014 SES enve tires . . . are they better than the zipp 404s?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, no wheel can't do what the other can... Wheels are personal and both Zipps and Enve are good, so at this point, you can't lose. Your taller Zipps are probably more aero but a bit heavier so, it depends where and how you ride I guess. And if you want to deal with tubulars or clinchers.


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

I just went from a 2012 Evo 1 (Dura-Ace) in Size 60 to the same components on a 2014 Size 58 Team Frame. One thing I have noticed is that there is significantly less clearance at the chain stays (wheels are dished). It looks like I am going to have to bin my 25mm rear tires and run 23mm. It seems like they have beefed up the rear chain stays in 2014.. I doubt this is just a result of changing frame size. I do not have the old frame to measure. Something to look at when considering the new frames..

Anyone else out there notice this??


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tturner said:


> I just went from a 2012 Evo 1 (Dura-Ace) in Size 60 to the same components on a 2014 Size 58 Team Frame. One thing I have noticed is that there is significantly less clearance at the chain stays (wheels are dished). It looks like I am going to have to bin my 25mm rear tires and run 23mm. It seems like they have beefed up the rear chain stays in 2014.. I doubt this is just a result of changing frame size. I do not have the old frame to measure. Something to look at when considering the new frames..
> 
> Anyone else out there notice this??


Same rims? Carbon layups are indeed size specific to a certain extent but, I'd expect the bigger size to be beefier, not the opposite...


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

Same wheels. Both my envy 6.7 and ksyriums sl had to be dished the to get centered, unfortunatly they still rub under power. I am 6' 2" 190. I will be interested to see if there was a change.. seems like there must have been. No mater, I am a cannondale rider, they just feel right - may need to pick up a synapse for training.. nothing I have ridden compares.


----------



## Fatboy66 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello,
Way did you change the frame size from 60 to 58. I am About the Same size as you and looking for a roadbike lately but have no experience. I do for almost 20 years mtb.
The cannon dale looks like a super bike.
Thanks.
Lucien


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

I am fairly proportional. 6'2" pant length 34 wing span ~6'1" I probably would fit best on a 58.75 - not an option. My last bike was smallish so I thought I would try out the longer wheelbase.. not long after picking up the bike I realized I should have gone with the 58. On the 60 I was running a slammed 90mm stem and the seat post was a bit short. It was not a big deal.. but with what I know now I would say it is easier to get a slightly smaller frame to fit 'right' than work with a frame that is too big. my stem is now 110, I like the smaller wheelbase everything feels a bit stiffer and more correct... ymmv

besides a smallish frame with a long stem just looks more pro.  joking aside, the bike is sick, I am not worthy.


----------



## Fatboy66 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------

